# Lonnie Mabry Box Call



## Melvin4730 (Jan 22, 2012)

I think I have four box calls that Lonnie Mabry made. I like them all, but this is my favorite.

Cherry Box with a Purple Heart Lid.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Jan 22, 2012)

Couple of Pictures


----------



## Melvin4730 (Jan 22, 2012)

http://youtu.be/VCwW0fY0bJM


----------



## Melvin4730 (Jan 23, 2012)

Here's another one...

Wormy Chestnut/Purple Heart Lid


----------



## rem 300 (Jan 23, 2012)

good lookin calls.. Does he make a long box?


----------



## Melvin4730 (Jan 23, 2012)

He does make a cedar long box. I don't like long boxes as much, so I don't own one.


----------



## rem 300 (Jan 23, 2012)

I am starting to like long boxes alot.. I will for sure get one of his short boxes and we will see what else when I get there..


----------



## J Gilbert (Jan 23, 2012)

Mr. Mabry is near Canton, correct?  That's a good looking call for sure, I'd be interested in going to see him if he's close by


----------



## WaddleWhacker (Jan 23, 2012)

he is in waleska


----------



## Melvin4730 (Jan 25, 2012)

I went by there today. He does have long boxes made out of a few different woods. 

I picked up another short box...Spanish Cedar with a Walnut lid.


----------



## rem 300 (Jan 25, 2012)

I will have to plan a day over there to check him out..


----------



## DMP (Jan 26, 2012)

Contact info?


----------



## Melvin4730 (Jan 28, 2012)

Heres the Spanish Cedar with Walnut Lid


----------



## boparks (Jan 28, 2012)

rem 300 said:


> I will have to plan a day over there to check him out..



I bought him out of glass and slates yesterday.....lol

just kidding but I did clear 7 pot calls and 14 strikers and 10 of the pot call holders that Mrs Mabry makes off the shelf.

Mr Mabry is a fine man and I always enjoy visiting with him...he has been a turkey killer for a very long time...makes some fine calls....and is as humble as the day is long


Every time I'm there I tell him he does not charge enough but he won't go up and he doesn't  do it for the money......and he wouldn't send you a $1000 worth if you tried to call and order them...you have to go see him....but there a few people that travel to see him and buy a sack full

I'm actually writing a piece about him...Mr Mabry has known alot of people and has some stories to tell


----------



## Melvin4730 (Jan 28, 2012)

Yes, he's a pleasure to be around.


----------



## Dan DeBord (Jan 29, 2012)

Mr. Lonnie is a fine man... them box calls will talk the talk.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Jan 30, 2012)

boparks said:


> I bought him out of glass and slates yesterday.....lol
> 
> just kidding but I did clear 7 pot calls and 14 strikers and 10 of the pot call holders that Mrs Mabry makes off the shelf.
> 
> ...





Yes, I'm a big believer in pot calls. I've got about 6 or 7 of Mr Mabrys pot calls. My favorite is a slate over glass in a walnut pot. That thing kills turkeys. His strikers alone are worth the drive.

I take my pot calls I've bought in other places up there with me. I play through most of his strikers until I find the best sounding ones and buy them.


----------



## striper commander (Jan 31, 2012)

He makes great calls.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Jan 31, 2012)

Melvin4730 said:


> http://youtu.be/VCwW0fY0bJM



I cant believe no one commented on my skills using the box call...

Its actually my four year old son playing the call.

I posted a short video of him on here playing a box call back sometime last year when he was three.

http://youtu.be/ZuIDULKSI90


----------



## rem 300 (Feb 1, 2012)

Sounds like he is on the right track for sure.. Sounds good


----------



## boparks (Feb 1, 2012)

Some of Mr Mabry's glass and slates calls are part of the Team Prizes for the contest at this site

http://grandslamnetwork.com/


----------



## BASS1FUN (Feb 2, 2012)

Good calls, i met him and waddle wacker on paulding forest 2 years ago and i bought a couple of boxes and pot calls from him


----------



## bassfishga (Feb 4, 2012)

How could I get one of Lonnie Mabry's calls, I do not meet many Mabry's (same name as mine). Sounds like a good man and good calls.


----------



## DeweyDuck (Feb 4, 2012)

You can only buy anything face to face! So, do a white pages search for him in Waleska, Ga. That's up past Canton just a few miles.


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Feb 5, 2012)

Going up to get mine today cant wait !


----------



## Sixes (Mar 9, 2012)

Just visited him today and picked up a slate pot call and a couple of strikers.  

Cannot beat his price and the ability to try every combo that he has.

Probably head back and pick up a couple of his box calls and a trumpet when he gets enough made up to sell,  the ones I saw there today were already spoken for.

Just make sure you have a couple of hours to spend, because he will be talking non stop


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah was back up there today myself and picked up a slate call and a few strikers really want to get on of his wing bone calls and those trumpet calls he had made were top shelf I love his calls


----------



## Sixes (Mar 9, 2012)

ChristopherA.King said:


> Yeah was back up there today myself and picked up a slate call and a few strikers really want to get on of his wing bone calls and those trumpet calls he had made were top shelf I love his calls



I was one of the 3 guys that was there while you were there.  I was there with my Dad and cousin, I was the shorter of the 3.


----------



## WaddleWhacker (Mar 11, 2012)

guess i need to go pick my trumpet out


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Mar 12, 2012)

here is a pic of the ones I have it is so hard to pic one they all sound so good


----------



## WaddleWhacker (Mar 20, 2012)

these followed me home yesterday...


----------



## DeweyDuck (Mar 20, 2012)

Went out to listen this morning--nothing, zip nada. This was my 3rd listening trip and had nothing on the first 2 trips either. This was gonna be my last listening trip to this spot and I was going with plan B for the opener but that was a 2 hour drive away. Out of desparation, I pulled out my Lonnie Mabry slate, made 3 cuts and 1 yelp run----the woods lit up!!! Got 3 different toms sounding off and several hens got real po'd too; they were on fire for awhile. 1 hen came to within 50 yards clucking her head off. Guess she saw me standing beside my white truck and wouldn't come all the way out of the swamp. I had to sneak out of there fast!
That Mabry slate is gonna lead them to me this Sat morning!!!!


----------



## Gaswamp (Mar 20, 2012)

DeweyDuck said:


> Went out to listen this morning--nothing, zip nada. This was my 3rd listening trip and had nothing on the first 2 trips either. This was gonna be my last listening trip to this spot and I was going with plan B for the opener but that was a 2 hour drive away. Out of desparation, I pulled out my Lonnie Mabry slate, made 3 cuts and 1 yelp run----the woods lit up!!! Got 3 different toms sounding off and several hens got real po'd too; they were on fire for awhile. 1 hen came to within 50 yards clucking her head off. Guess she saw me standing beside my white truck and wouldn't come all the way out of the swamp. I had to sneak out of there fast!
> That Mabry slate is gonna lead them to me this Sat morning!!!!


----------



## DeweyDuck (Mar 20, 2012)

Gaswamp said:


>



No big deal, just trying to add to the Lonnie Mabry calls case study. His calls are mighty fine!


----------

